# py27-enum34-1.1.6



## nedry (Sep 13, 2019)

hi i keep getting the following error message: 
	
	



```
py27-enum34-1.1.6 needs Python 3.3 at most, but 3.6 was specified.
```
 when compiling:
py27-enum34-1.1.6. This is my make.conf:

```
DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
DEFAULT_VERSIONS=python=2.7 python2=2.7 python3=3.3 python3=3.6
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2019)

Remove the `python=2.7` default setting. The default Python moved to 3.6 a couple of months ago. Everything has slowly been moving to Python 3 because Python 2.7 will be end-of-life at the start of next year. 

While you're at it, remove these too:

```
DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
```


----------



## nedry (Sep 16, 2019)

what would you recommend my /etc/make.conf be?
thanks
nedry


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2019)

nedry said:


> what would you recommend my /etc/make.conf be?


An empty file.


----------

